# Moving family to Nova Scotia for a year.



## emmadilemma (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi everyone. 

Myself, husband and two kids, aged at present 6yrs and 4yrs, will be moving to Nova Scotia in July 2014. My husband is a UK trained doctor and as part of his education needs to work in a hospital abroad. He has a job starting on July 1st 2014 at Halifax Infirmary. We have been told the hospital will sort out our visas. We have to sort out somewhere to live and school for the kids. 

Can anyone help me with some questions I have? Firstly, I believe that children start school once they are 5years old by the 1st October of that academic year. My son will be 5 and daughter 7 by the 1st of October 2014. Will my son go into Kindergarten? and what grade will my daughter enter? Are they likely to be tested in order to work out what grade to put them in? My son has just started school in the UK and will have completed a year in school before we arrive in Canada and my daughter is currently in year two here so will have had 3years at school.

We will buy a car once we arrive but hope to live close enough to school to walk, or live somewhere easily commutable to the hospital so husband can use public transport to get to work. Can anyone suggest nice family areas to look for rental property with good schools that are easy to get into Halifax from?

Also any recommendations of good primary schools would be much appreciated.

I have begun to look around to get an idea of costs for furnished rental property but understandably there isn't much out there, at least not as much an unfurnished. So I'm not sure how easy this part will be. 

I'm certain this year will be a great experience for all of us but I feel that things would be easier if we we're emigrating rather than going for one year, there is so much to organise without much idea of how to achieve it!

I'm grateful to anyone who replies with any knowledge they have.

emmadilemma


----------

